# Rest In Peace little Carona



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Our beloved Carona died just a few days ago. She cut herself on a piece of metal and died within seconds. Let this be a lesson to all of us to check your paddocks for sharp objects. 

I made a little video to remember her...


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. At least she did not suffer long. *hugs*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Many (((((Hugs)))). :-(


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

